# R16-300 question...



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Hello all,

As part of my recent whole-home DVR upgrade, my standard def DVR's were replaced with R16-300's. I admit I havent poked around the threads extensively on this but can anyone tell me if these units have heat sensors for the fans? I noticed today on one of them that it was not running...didn't have time to check the other one. I'm used to the others where the fan runs all of the time...are these different? I havent had the SD DVR's replaced in years...still had the original R15 and a DirecTivo! :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, the R16 fans are controlled by heat, although I'm not sure what/where the sensor is (hard drive?), or what the threshold is.

You can check the internal temperature in the system setup->info screen someplace. Unless it is running really high I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Thanks! I wasn't too worried...just noticed that they didn't run constantly like older models.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The R15/R16 DVR's have temperature-controlled fans just like the HD DVR's. Below 98 degrees the fan doesn't run. As the temperature rises above 98 degrees (F) the fan begins to run. It speeds up as the temperature increases. To check the temperature, go to MENU-SETTINGS-INFO and TEST and you can see the actual temperature inside the box displayed.

To test the fan, reset the receiver. When the message "checking hard drive" appears onscreen, the fan should be running at full speed (you should be able to easily hear it as it makes quite a racket running full speed). As the test proceeds, the fan will change to temperature sensor control which usually runs it so slow you won't be able to hear it. If you can't hear the fan, it could be defective.


----------

